# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  ...pričajmo o VBAC-u...

## emira

Pretpostavljam da ova tema i tu spada;

Prvo dijete sam rodila carskim rezom u 35 tj. Indikacija za carski bila je prezentacija nožicama i nedonešenost. Najveći paradoks je to što sam bila otvorena 8 cm i da je beba bila u stavu glavom, vjerovatno bih "dobila malo dripića" i rodila u roku pola h. No, o tom, po tom...

Sada sam trudna po drugi put i znam da bih voljela roditi prirodno, vaginalno, bez intervencija. Doktor mi daje ohrabrujuće prognoze i kaže da nemam nikakvih drugih indikacija za carski (disproporcija zdjelice i sl.) da ne bih mogla drugu bebu roditi vaginalno. 

Znam slijedeće:
1. beba će morati biti okrenuta glavom
2. indukcija ne dolazi u obzir, već samo moji prirodni trudovi...
...

eto, sve vi koje ste imale VBAC, pokušale ste ga, ili bi ga htjele imati, voljela bih da ovdje iznesete svoja iskustva, preporuke i strahove...

Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## anchi

Ja sam jedna od onih koji su imali carski jer sam se doslovno 'smrzla' u bolnici, adrenalin me lupio i nakon sati i sati neotvaranja porod završili carskim...  :Sad:  
Jako si želim VBAC, ali sam se i smrzla kada sam pročitala priču naše Ronin. Planirala sam Graz, ali sada više nisam sigurna. :/  Stignem još puuuno razmišljati...

----------


## emira

Mene priča od Ronin isto malo zaplašila. Ali ja ću ipak gledati s pozitivnije strane. Pa onda počnem razmišljati da mi nitko ne garantira da mi se i carski neće zakomplicirati. Naravno, ne bih ništa forsirala, ako sve bude išlo prirodno i brzo VBAC će biti super. Ali definitivno ne glavom kroz zid!

Nekako imam povjerenja u svog doktora, baš me ohrabrio i pohvalio kad sam rekla da sam zainteresirana za VBAC (koliko sam od njega skužila, žena koja je 1. put rodila na carski ima pravo tražiti i elektivni carski 2. put???). No, jedno me malo "zbunilo". Mislila sam da drip ne dolazi u obzir. On je rekao da je to istina, ali ne u svim slučajevima. Indukcija i davanje dripa "na hladno" ne dolaze u obzir. Ali, kako kaže, "pametno doziranje dripa" kad je već žena dovoljno otvorena, može biti korisnije nego dugotrajni prirodni trudovi. Tu sam malo  :? . Ne znam kako bih reagirala da mi na kraju cijele priče vele: "Ajmo sad malo dripa!"  :shock:

----------


## majoslava

ima uzasno puno prica i materijala na internetu o vbac, tako da potrazi...

zasto uopce razmisljati o dripu, prije nego sto je uopce porod i poceo?
najvaznije je je da je prezentacija bebeka dobra, pa ces ostalo rijesiti samo od sebe!

----------


## Nina

Ja sam vec pisala na drugim topicima- Spremam se na VBAC za par dana.

Doduse,zbog nekih komplikacija ne smijem nikako ici preko termina.

Stoga cu ,ako prije ne krene samo od sebe sto bi bilo naravno najljepse, ici na indukciju.

Roninina prica je i mene jako potresla,no trudim se pozititvno mislit. 
Zelim svakako barem pokusat VBAC,jer ako sad ne uspijem,mogu zaboravit vaginalan porod za ovaj zivot. Nikad necu dozivjeti taj osjecaj.
I to bi mi jaaako falilo.

----------


## Fidji

Drip je veliki stres i za dijete i za maternicu i za ožiljak od carskog.

Mislim da je apsurdno ići na VBAC uz indukciju, onda bolje još jedan carski.
Nina, kakve su to komplikacije koje su opasnije nego indukcija?

----------


## emira

> Stoga cu ,ako prije ne krene samo od sebe sto bi bilo naravno najljepse, ici na indukciju.


sorry, ali jel ti to savjetovao doktor?? Meni je moj rekao da u HR rodilištima indukcija nakon 1. carskog nije praksa i da će se rijetko koji doktor u to upustiti  :/

----------


## emira

> Mislim da je apsurdno ići na VBAC uz indukciju, onda bolje još jedan carski.


ovo potpisujem

----------


## Felix

Objective: To review the incidence, associated factors and morbidity associated with uterine rupture.

Methods: A 10-year (1988-1997) population-based review of 114,933 deliveries in one province.

Results: Thirty-nine ruptures: 16 complete and 23 dehiscence. Thirty-seven cases had undergone a previous cesarean delivery (34 lower transverse, 2 classical, 1 low vertical). Of the 114,933 deliveries, 11,585 (10%) were to women with a previous cesarean delivery. The incidence of uterine rupture in those undergoing a trial for vaginal delivery (4,516) was complete rupture (3/1000) and dehiscence (5/1000). Induction or augmentation of labor with oxytocics was associated with 50% of complete ruptures and 25% of dehiscence. There were no maternal deaths, but 33% of patients with complete ruptures required blood transfusion. There was one neonatal death attributable to uterine rupture.

Conclusion: Induction and augmentation of labor are confirmed as risk factors for uterine rupture. Fetal heart rate abnormality was the most reliable diagnostic aid. Serious maternal and perinatal morbidity was relatively low.

- Obstet Gynecol 2001 Apr;97(4 Suppl 1):S69

----------


## Felix

ovo je malo starije:

*Uterine rupture during induced or augmented labor in gravid women with one prior cesarean delivery*

Am J Obstet Gynecol 1999 Oct;181(4):882-6 
Zelop CM, S(kršitelj koda) TD, Repke JT, Cohen A, Caughey AB, Lieberman E
Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Massachusetts General Hospital, the Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Brigham and Women's Hospital, Harvard Medical School, and the Department of Obtetrics and Gynecology, University of Nebras. 

This paper, published in 1999, is among the most recent of the VBAC studies and we can assume that the researchers will have been familiar with previous research on the matter. Its findings are worrying.

The study looked at 2774 women attempting VBAC at term, after 1 prior cesarean delivery and no other births. It compared the rates of uterine rupture associated with spontaneous labour, oxytocin induction or acceleration, and prostaglandin E2 gel induction. The analysis controlled for other factors which might confuse the result, such as birth weight, use of epidural, duration of labour, maternal age, year of delivery, and years since last birth.

Of 2774 women in the analysis, 2214 had spontaneous onset of labor and 560 women had labor induced with oxytocin or prostaglandin E(2) gel. 1072 women had their labours accelerated ('augmented') with oxytocin.

The overall rate of rupture among all patients with induction of labor was 2.3%, in comparison with 0.7% among women with spontaneous labor. Among 1072 patients receiving oxytocin augmentation, the rate of uterine rupture was 1.0%, in comparison with 0.4% in nonaugmented, spontaneously laboring patients.

After adjusting for birth weight, use of epidural, duration of labor, maternal age, year of delivery, and years since last birth, induction with oxytocin was associated with a 4.6-fold increased risk of uterine rupture compared with no oxytocin use. Acceleration with oxytocin made uterine rupture was 2.3 times more likely, and use of prostaglandin E(2) gel made rupture 3.2 times more likely. These differences did not qualify as statistically significant though, because of the small numbers involved. 

CONCLUSION: "Induction of labor with oxytocin is associated with an increased rate of uterine rupture in gravid women with 1 prior uterine scar in comparison with the rate in spontaneously laboring women. Although the rate of uterine rupture was not statistically increased during oxytocin augmentation, use of oxytocin in such cases should proceed with caution."

----------


## Felix

ovdje isto ima zanimljivih stvari (malo dolje) http://www.midwiferytoday.com/enews/enews0420.asp

----------


## Nina

Vjerujem da tu pisu vrlo zanimljive stvari,no engleski mi nije jaca strana :/ 

I ja sam bila jako protiv indukcije,no mogla sam birat ili to ili odmah carski.

Komplikacije- gestacijski dijabetes ovisan o inzulinu i jako ovapnjena posteljica.

Bila sam na razgovoru u dvije razlicite klinike (u Njemackoj), u jednoj sam razgovarala cak s glavnim doktorom klinike.
Receno mi je u obje da nema problema,da je rizik minimalan. Bit cu cijelo vrijeme pod nadzorom i da su rupture (citiram)"nesto egzoticno".Oni cesto rade indukcije nakon carskog.

Isto kaze moj ginekolog i dvije primalje s kojima sam razgovarala.

Pa se nadam da imaju pojma o cemu govore.

Zelim znati da sam probala. Nadam se naravno najboljem.

----------


## Felix

drzimo ti fige  :Love:

----------


## anchi

> drzimo ti fige


Svakako!!!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mene je moj gin totalno podržavao za VBAC, beba se bila lijepo smjestila u zdjelici. Doktorica u porodilištu koja me je primila na moju primjedbu da bih probala prirodno je rekla "vi ste jedna od rijetkih koja tako razmišlja, ali mi to ne praktikujemo, dođite tad-i-tad da vas primimo u bolnicu, i sutradan na carski". Ja došla tad-i-tad na prijem i rekla (i potpisala) da odbijam carski i da bih pričekala prirodni. Ljekari rekli OK, ali će te ostati da vas pratimo. Bolnica ko bolnica, hajde izmjeri zdjelicu, 3x dnevno CTG, prvi u 6 u jutro, ne možeš nikud, slušaš ljudske, u glavnom tužne priče. Na UZV-u rekli beba jako velika, hajte se vi urazumite. I ja se urazumila, zakazali carski za ponedeljak, i tako ode moj prirodni za uvijek. Nije mi žao, mislim da sam dobro odlučila (a jako mi je značajno da su me pustili da JA odlučim). Problem je očito bio u veličini bebe (rodio se sa 400g, 55cm) i njihovom strahu od komplikacija tokom poroda (operaciona sala je relativno daleko od rađaone).
Mislim da bi stvari bile dosta drugačije da se radilo o bebi prosječnih dimenzije, jer kod velikih beba i materica je više razvučena, time i ožiljak više stanjen. 
U mom slučaju niko nije spominjao indukciju.

----------


## emira

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> drzimo ti fige 
> 
> 
> Svakako!!!


x
i jedva čekamo tvoju priču   :Smile:

----------


## tenshi

ja imala vbac prije dva tjedna!  :D 
i isto mi doktor u razgovorima prije rekao da ne dolazi nikakva indukcija u obzir nakon carskog... ko ce ga vise znati. 
isto tako sam citala da ni drip ne dolazi u obzir, kad li kaze on meni u bolnici da ce mi dati drip... ja ga pitala nece li to onda povecati sanse rupture maternice na sto je on rekao da u malim kolicinama ne bi smio. i tako ja pristala i sve proslo super... 
prvi mi je carski bio zbog disproporcije zdjelice i glave djeteta, sin je bio velik 4150g i uopce se nije spustao i nisam dobila nikakve trudove.... no sad je krenulo prirodno i uspjele smo iako je i kcer bila dosta velika - 3800g, 54cm.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Edit: 


> (rodio se sa 400g, 55cm)


Koja budala od matere, tek sad vidim, sin se rodio sa 4 kg, a ne sa 400g.

----------


## emira

> ja imala vbac prije dva tjedna!  :D 
> i isto mi doktor u razgovorima prije rekao da ne dolazi nikakva indukcija u obzir nakon carskog... ko ce ga vise znati. 
> isto tako sam citala da ni drip ne dolazi u obzir, kad li kaze on meni u bolnici da ce mi dati drip... ja ga pitala nece li to onda povecati sanse rupture maternice na sto je on rekao da u malim kolicinama ne bi smio. i tako ja pristala i sve proslo super... 
> prvi mi je carski bio zbog disproporcije zdjelice i glave djeteta, sin je bio velik 4150g i uopce se nije spustao i nisam dobila nikakve trudove.... no sad je krenulo prirodno i uspjele smo iako je i kcer bila dosta velika - 3800g, 54cm.


*tensi* čestitam!!! Uvijek volim pročitati lijepe priče o uspjelom VBAC-u! U kojoj si bolnici rodila? 
I meni je moj doktor rekao da indukcija ne dolazi u ubzir, ali da drip u minimalnim dozama ako je porod krenuo sam od sebe ne povećava rizik od rupture maternice...  :/

----------


## tenshi

> tenshi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja imala vbac prije dva tjedna!  :D 
> i isto mi doktor u razgovorima prije rekao da ne dolazi nikakva indukcija u obzir nakon carskog... ko ce ga vise znati. 
> isto tako sam citala da ni drip ne dolazi u obzir, kad li kaze on meni u bolnici da ce mi dati drip... ja ga pitala nece li to onda povecati sanse rupture maternice na sto je on rekao da u malim kolicinama ne bi smio. i tako ja pristala i sve proslo super... 
> prvi mi je carski bio zbog disproporcije zdjelice i glave djeteta, sin je bio velik 4150g i uopce se nije spustao i nisam dobila nikakve trudove.... no sad je krenulo prirodno i uspjele smo iako je i kcer bila dosta velika - 3800g, 54cm.
> 
> 
> ...


merkur!

----------


## Beta

Ja sam imala VBAC. Rečeno mi je da je VBAC moguć samo ako se porod bude odvijao svojim prirodnim tijekom, drip i slično ne dolazi u obzir upravo radi opasnosti od rupture maternice. Valjda su mi se zvijezde sretno posložile taj dan i imala sam jako lijep porod, gotovo u potpunosti odrađen kod kuće, u bolnici sam bila na samom kraju, pola sata u rađaoni. Porod za poželjeti!

----------


## emira

*Beta* čestitam!   :Love:  
Zanima me par tehničkih detalja: 
1. jesi li se već prije odlučila na VBAC
2. sa koliko tj. si rodila i da li ti je predlagan carski rez "na hladno" u određenom tjednu u slučaju da do tada ne dođe do spontanih trudova??
3. koliko si dugo ostala doma? Koliki ti je bio razmak između trudova kad si otišla u bolnicu? Jesi li se tako dogovorila sa doktorom ili si odlučila samoinicijativno ostati što duže zanima.

Sorry na toliko pitanja!   :Embarassed:   Ja bih voljela isto u slučaju VBAC-a ostati što duže doma ali me, iskreno, malo frka...

Zna li netko je li *Nini* uspio VBAC?

----------


## Nina

Nazalost nije mi uspio VBAC,mada sam mu bila vrlo blizu.

Dozivjela sam i trudove i puknuce vodenjaka,dakle dobar dio. 
Nikad necu prezaliti sto nisam uspjela do kraja.   :Crying or Very sad:  

No nekad mozes ucinit sve i postavit se na trepavice,ako je neka sila,nesto jace od nas ili kako ja vjerujem Bog iz tko zna kojeg razloga za nas odredio drugi put,onda se mozes samo pomirit s tim.

Porod je dobro napredovao do 5 cm otvorenosti i onda su usljedili dugi sati bolnih trudova kad se nista nije dogadalo.Vise se nisam otvarala.

Nisam dobivala drip jer su moji trudovi bili dovoljno kvalitetni. No dalje nije islo.
Dobila sam i "pcelinji otrov" da se lakse otvorim,no ni to nije pomoglo.

Nakon 10 sati agonije donjeta je odluka da se napravi carski  :Sad:  


To je ukratko nasa prica.

----------


## emira

*Nina*  :Love:   čestitke na bebicii!!! 
A što se tiče VBAC-a, neka ti ne bude žao, barem znaš da si pokušala...

P.S.
Što je "pčelinji otrov"??   :Smile:

----------


## Nina

To je moj slobodni prijevod s njemackog  :Wink:   To se daje kad te pcela npr.pikne u jezik,da smanji otok. To djeluje na sve sluznice,tako da se koristi i kad otvaranje u porodu "zasteka".

----------


## emira

aaa... nisam nikad čula da takvo što daju kod nas pa mi je zato nepoznato   :Smile:

----------


## tinnkka

Kada bih pricala cijelu pricu od pocetka do kraja,pa to bi bila prava limunada,hocu reci sapunica jer dugo traje i ima sretan kraj,pa samo ukratko:
2004.sam imala dogovoreni carski zbog zatka,velicine bebe,otvorenosti-neotvorenosti itd....tada sam mislila da sam najsretnija zena na svijetu jer me nije boljelo...kakko sam se prevarila...ubrzo me pocelo boljeti,ali dusa jer ja nisam ispunila ono sto je nama zapisano,nisam rodila prirodno svoje dijete i moja tuga zbog toga je bila neopisiva,a zelja za vbac-om izrazita i uporna i tako sam ja eto u travnju ove godine i rodila onako kako sam htjela,sanjala i prizeljkivala-vaginalno,(necu reci prirodno jer sam dobila i drip i epiduralnu i radjena mi je epiziotomija),tako da sam istu sekundu vidjela svog andjela i obuzeo me mir i sreca.
Sto se tice "tehnicke strane",da,dobila sam drip,ali zato sto se nakon 6 sati mojih trudova(podnosljivih i rijetkih) nisam otvorila ni milimetra...
Sve je proslo super i zelim i tebi da sve prodje ko i meni.
Želja je strasna stvar!!!

----------


## vepar

tinnkka ja te nisan upozna al san čuja lipih stvari o tebi

pozdravlja te nina,ljubi svoju dicu

----------


## Tiwi

*nina* daj nemoj žaliti, to bi te moglo samo mučiti dugo a nikakve koristi od takvih osjećaja. Pokušala si, to je ono važno, a još važnije da ste ti i beba sad tu i da ste dobro.

*emira* kao što vidiš - ima različitih iskustava, teo je odlično, znači da uvijek treba probati prirodno, pa ako uspije - super, a ako ne ide, pa uvijek se može dovršiti porod na carski. Rekla bih da je najvažnije da te puste na miru, ne induciraju i ne požuruju. A ti sluškuj sebe i soje tijelo, prepusti se i nadam se da ćeš uspjeti! U svakom slučaju - sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## tinnkka

"[quote="vepar"]tinnkka ja te nisan upozna al san čuja lipih stvari o tebi

pozdravlja te nina,ljubi svoju dicu"

Hvala ti na lijepim rijecima,uvijek je lijepo nesto lijepo cuti-procitati!!
Ljubi i ti svoje i neka nam nebo snage da!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kompica

Ja sam imala drugi varski prije 2 mjeseca. Prvi je bio zbog disproporcije zdjelice, ali ovu trudnoću moj gin. stalno ponavljao da je moja zdjelica sasvim ok i da će biti vbac. 

Pošto sam prenjela, nakon termina su me pregledavali svaka 2 dana i svi doktori potvrdili da očekuju vbac.

Kad sam došla na porod sa super prirodnim trudovima svake 2 min, otvorena 1 prst (i prodiku na prijemu da di sam do sada- ipak sam imala carski i trebala sam doći ranije), dr. me poslao odmah na carski, nije uopće htio raspravljati. A iskreno rečeno, kad sam vidjela kako on to odlučno kaže, nestalo mi hrabrosti da proturiječim.

Sada mi je žao što nismo probali vbac jer su mi prirodni trudovi bili super (prvi put drip, ništa mojih trudova) i imala sam osjećaj da ću roditi bez problema, ali eto nisam se usudila inzistirati da probamo.

----------


## ANKARA

Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila na vabc i nakon toga sam rekla nikad više. Ako dragi Bog odluči da mipodari još barem jedno dijete sigurna je stvar da ću ići na carski ili na vbac uz epiduralnu. Prirodno više ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## anchi

ANKARA, vbac je vaginalni porod nakon carskog reza učinjenog u prethodnom porodu (vaginal birth after cesarian).
Šteta što je tvoje iskustvo prirodnog poroda bilo teško, ali vjeruj mi, oporavak nakon carskog si ne želiš...

----------


## ANKARA

:Laughing:  ups tak maleni detaljčić (vbac-vaginalni porod nakon carskog) sam negdje ispustila. No dobro, sada znam   :Embarassed:  . Ipak, mislim da bih se lakše oporavila od carskog premda sam već čula da oporavak boli.

----------


## amama

Već sam ne jednom mjestu pisala o ovoj temi pa se ponavljam. I ja sam prije godinu dana prosla vbac na Sv.Duhu. Dobila malo dripa jer sam se nakon pocetnih trudova i otvaranja prestala otvarati. Bila sam jako protiv dripa zbog straha od rupture, no doktori i primalja su me uvjeravali da u tako malim kolicinama nema opasnosti od dripa. I da razbijemo jos jednu predrasudu o vbacu; velicina bebe ne bi trebala biti prepreka prirodnom porodu; nasa Hana je rodjena sa 4650 grama i 54 cm. Bilo je prilicno tesko, ali se isplati!

----------


## Pepita

*amama*  :Love:

----------


## anchi

amama, super!!! :D

----------


## suncokret

Evo da malo ohrabrim sve koje prate ovu temu, rodila sam vaginalno nakon carskog na Sv. Duhu, ponovile su mi se indikacije s prvog poroda (neotvaranje) i dobila kompletan tretman što ga nude naša rodilišta, ali i predivnu ekipu koja svoj posao radi sa   :Heart:  . Hvala im.

----------


## Val

joj, anchi, pa koliko se sjećam, tvoj oporavak nakon CR-a nije bio pretežak. isto kao moji  :Smile:

----------


## donna

oporavak doista boli ali svejedno neznam jel bi se odlučila na prirodni nakon ovog carskog  :/  neznam..valjda previše straha u meni...

----------


## Poslid

ČItam sad Inu May Gaskin i ona spominje VABAC i nakon tri ili više CR. Dosad sam bila uvjerena kako to nije moguće.

Kaže ona da na Farmi (mogli bismo to nazvati kućom za porode) izvode VABAC, ali da kod VABAC-a poslije 3 ili više CR prisustvuju samo bolničkom porodu, a tek nakon uspješnog vaginalnog poroda, može se ponovno doći na porod kod njih.

Kaže da su imali jednu ženu koja je nakon 4 CR rodila vaginalno u bolnici (uz njihovo prisustvo) a zatim je imala još jedan porod na Farmi.

Meni je taj podatak - wow.

----------


## Nina

I meni je wow. 
Medutim nakon 2 (teska) pokusaja vaginalnog poroda koji su na kraju bili carski ja se vise nebih usudila.

----------


## emira

Evo, mi se spremamo za VBAC, tj. pokušat ćemo...
Na zadnjoj kontroli, glavica je već lijepo smještena u zdjelici (prethodni carski bio zbog zatka), otvorena 2 prsta i čekamo da krene.
Izmjerena je debljina ožiljka od carskog i iznosi 4 mm, dr. kaže da je to ok. 
Jedina stvar koje se ja malo bojim jest činjenica da je pri prvom porodu pukao vodenjak, ja bila otvorena 6 cm a od trudova ni T. Dr. kaže da bi mi u takvoj situaciji, ako se ponovi, možda dali drip u minimalnim dozama. Mene toga strah! Strah me same spomeni dripa. I šta onda u takvoj situaciji, pristati na "mrvicu dripa" ili ići na carski??

----------


## Ifigenija

> Drip je veliki stres i za dijete i za maternicu i za ožiljak od carskog.
> 
> Mislim da je apsurdno ići na VBAC uz indukciju, onda bolje još jedan carski.
> Nina, kakve su to komplikacije koje su opasnije nego indukcija?


Ja sam pristala i na indukciju - na hladno, nisam dobila trudove - u želji da drugi put rodim prirodno. Nije uspjelo, ali mi je drago da su i to pokušali. Nije strašno, i radi se, i ako neka žena ipak želi pokušati i tako - ja je ohrabrujem.

----------


## emira

*Ifigenija*  :Love:  

ja bih možda i pristala na drip ali jedino uz prisustvo i kontrolu mog doktora u kojeg imam puno povjerenje, ali me strah jer ne znam kome mogu doći u ruke...

----------


## djeca su zakon

I ja sam imala VBAC. Prvi porod je zavrsio s hitnim carskim, jer je beba bila okrenuta potiljkom 
(a sto su vidjeli tek nakon induciranih trudova i potpune otvorenosti 4h bez pomaka... da ne duljim).
Drugi porod sam zeljela da bude prirodan i naglasavala sam to i svojoj gin. i kasnije na pregledima u bolnici.
Svi su me samo ohrabrivali, jer sam imala i strah od rupture na mjestu reza.
Rekli su mi da se to danas tako siva da nema sanse da pukne.
Na poslijetku, rodila sam uz svoje trudove (sve skupa je trajalo 13h)
s tim da su mi dali malo dripa pred sam izgon, ili tijekom njega, ne sjecam se, s obrazlozenjem da ce to pomoci 
maternici da se nakon izlaska posteljice vraca u svoje stanje   :/ 
Vodenjak mi nije pucao sam od sebe, pa kad sam vec osjecala pritisak na deb. crijevo onda su mi ga oni prokinuli.
Bila sam zadovoljna, samo i recnuli su me, a iznutra sam popucala, nisu mi htjeli reci koliko savova 
pa poslije nisam znala koji oporavak vise boli - od carskog ili epi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babel

Ovo pitanje san postavila i na carskom jer ne znam di mu je točno misto...
Uglavnom rodila san prije 18mj CR, i sada san ponovno trudna. 18h trudova ja niti se otvorila niti se beba spustila. Ne kraju hitan CR.
Nova doktorica mi kaže da ne moran ni razmišljat o vaginalnon jer bi ishod bija isti, mučenje bez rezultata.
Iman vrimena do poroda ali me zanima šta bi vi, tražile drugo mišljenje ili?
Nova doktorica je predivna žena sa razumijevanjem za razliku od prošlog doktora a inače se radi o šefu za ginekologiju i porodništva.
Uf i sada me boli kada se sitin.
Ugl. trudovi su me uhvatili danas oko 5h popodne, cilu noć san odrađivala trudove u kući da bi ujutro došla sa jednakim i jakim trudovima a on mi spoija drip jer mora ići ručati a popodne raditi privatno. Ipak je zbog mene doša rano u bolnicu a godišnji mu je. Vodenjak mi je sam puka, nisu ga oni prokidali.
Rodila iza 9h navečer...
Šta bi vi?

----------


## djeca su zakon

*babel*, probaj i s misljenjem drugih doktora.
Inace, ako se bas nista nisi otvorila ni sa svojim trudovima ni sa dripom,
onda bi se to vodilo da je do tebe (a ne nesto s bebom kad je ipak vanredni CR)
Nadam se da ce ti *suncokret* reci nesto vise, izgleda da ima istu "dijagnozu":



> Evo da malo ohrabrim sve koje prate ovu temu, rodila sam vaginalno nakon carskog na Sv. Duhu, ponovile su mi se indikacije s prvog poroda (neotvaranje) i dobila kompletan tretman što ga nude naša rodilišta, ali i predivnu ekipu koja svoj posao radi sa   . Hvala im.

----------


## babel

djeca su zakon, otvorila san se svega dva prsta...
Znači ništa.
I onda mi je babica koja je to jutro bila u smjeni sutradan došla u sobu reći da su one odma oko 11 to jutro znale da neću rodit :/ 
Ako moran na CR bar ću se kako spada dogovorit a ne kao na prošlom kad san sa kateteron i kisikon čekala dva sata svog dr. da dovrši privatan rad u svojoj ambulanti (poručija mi da se strpin) a onda dva sata anesteziologa koji je operira kat ispod na kirurgiji  :Rolling Eyes:  
evo vidin da suncokret ima priču sličnu mojoj  :Love:

----------


## Krampus

Baš mi se nešto ne spava večeras..
Mjesto radnje-Splitska bolnica,vrijeme radnje:-ne tako davbo da nebih pamtila svaki detalj  :Grin:  
Sina sam zatrudnjela nakon 2 godien liječenja i inseminacija, prirodno, odradila super ugodnu i bezproblematičnu trudnoću..prenijela 3 dana s mekonijskom vodom završila na probijanje vodenjaka...i na suho rađala 14 sati, beba se niej spustila, otvorila se jednako od početka odnosno 2 prsta i završila na hitni carski..sve ovo odrađeno s dripom i sa konstantnim beskorisnim vrlo bolnim trudovima..bebač rođen sav modar a i bio  je u lošem položaju pa dobio modrice na očima.

Druga trudnoća nakon malo više od godien dana,beba nošena jako nisko, posteljica zakačena za ožiljak od carskog,rubna placenta praevia...cijelu trudnoću bolovi na tom mjestu i opet prenijela 5 dana ali u bolnici zandje dane, jer su odlazili plodovi ovoji sa nekim suludim trudovima koji su se stalno ponavljali u istom ritmu dok jedno jutro me dr.V(sreća njegova da ga nisam našla kad sam ga tražila kasnije)mi spraši gel i dobijem luđačke bolove...a kako je beba bila jako nisko tiskanje i porod bez moje volje krene sa otvorom 5 prstiju...ne trebam naglašavat da sam se raspala uzduž i popreko ko lubenica...uz prolaps debelog crijeva i rupturu rodnice i cerviksa...preko 50 šavova unutra sa divljačkom epizitomijom vani a Sara je izletila u doslovce dva truda ,jedan divljački pritisak na stomak,nisam se ni snašla...uspavali me za čupanje posteljice odnosno kiretažu i još mi bahato kasnije mudro klimajući glavom s visine iskomentiraju :-vidite kako se može kad se hoće, a ne carski...kakav carski na takve bokove !!??  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sve ovo trajalo je 5 sati.

rezime..dvoje predivne obilate djece (oboje 3500 i 50 i 51)sugestija da više ne rađam..posljedice sadašnje zdravstvene mnogostruke...od spuštenog mjehura...stalnih bolova..priraslica na maternici i jajnicima...problema s probavom i najljepše od svega...sašili su me i iznutra i izvana kao vreću krompira..

----------


## dani1

Ja sam prošle godine u petom mjesecu rodila svoje drugo dijete prirodnim putem poslije prvog carskog. Indokacije za prvi carski rez su bile položej djeteta zadkom i zastoj u razvoju. Kad sam drugi puta ostala trudna puno sam razmišljala o carskom rezu i prirodnom porodu. Što se termin približavao to me sve više hvatala panika jer su mi govorili da idem na prirodni porod (pročitala sam sve o svim mogućim komplikacijama koje se mogu desiti kod prirodnog poroda nakon carskog reza). Već sam počela razmišljati da nađem vezu za carski rez  :Embarassed:  , ali!!! Dva tjedna prije termina trudovi su počeli i bili su odmah u razmaku 1 do 2 minute, jedva smo stigli do bolnice i bila sm otvorena 4 prsta, a u idučih pola sata skroz otvorena i beba se rodila. Bolilo je ko sam vrag, ali osječaj nakon poroda fenomenalan. Moram napomenuti da je stav doktora bio sljedeći: čeka se do 40-tog tjedna, ako porod ne počne prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija ide se na carski rez. Na samom porodu nikome nije palo na pamet da mi daju drip jer je to kod VBAC-a strogo zabranjeno (što je bio i stav liječnika u Merkuru), nisu mi uvodili kanilu kao mjeru predostrožnosti, nisam potpisala nikakav papir (gdje odobravam njihove intervencije), nitko mi nije skakao po trbuhu i sl. stvari. Danas kada gledam s odmakom od 10 mjeseci mogu reći sljedeće znam što je carski i znam što je prirodni porod i jedan i drugi prošli su kod mene bez komplikacija. Što je lakše? PRIRODNI POROD. Isto tako znam koliki strah žene mogu imati jer VBAC nije bezazlen, a neznaš kome češ pasti u ruke. Drage žene, ako vam indikacija za carski nisu bile disproporcija zdjelice ili deformacije maternice , skupite hrabrost i probajte ako je trudnoča besprijekorna, ali inzistirajte bez ikakvih intervencija.

----------


## babel

Isuse *Krampus* šta su ti napravili??!!
Tako je to kad oni idu nešto na silu glumeći Boga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Krampus

kažu ljudi da se sve zaboravi...to jest i nije istina..
Osjećaj rađanja prirodno ,vidjet i osjetiti dijete na trbuhu..je nezamljenljiv ako uzmemo u obzir carski pod punom anesteziom...ali ja ne zaboravljam ništa...bez obzira na radost   :Grin:  
Ni jednu jedinu sekundu od oba poroda....sve pamtim u detalje...šta ću, takva sam  :Grin:

----------


## babel

I ja pantin moj porod.
Ne operaciju ali ono šta je bilo prije nje i nakon nje :/ 
I neću to nikad zaboravit a mogu mislit kako je tek tebi  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali imaš živu i zdravu dicu i u svemu tome šta si prošla ovo je njavažnije  :Love:

----------


## Krampus

Ooo daaaa..imam predivna dva stvora u pubertetu, sa svim onim što s time dolazi i ne sjećam se ni jedne tegobe njihovog odgoja, ali svake sekunde poroda   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
A bilo je svega, naravno...i bolesti i padova i razbijanja i šteta po kući...sve je to vrijedno..svake sekunde i svakog onog punta unutra a vani  :Heart:

----------


## suncokret

Napišem kilometarski post i onda mi nestane   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Babel želim ti lak porod (carski ili vag)   :Love:  .
Moj porod je bio stvarno težak, nisam se otvarala, trudovi nikakvi i par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka (šetala, skakala na lopti),silno sam željela prirodni porod, no pristala sam na drip (lagan, ali višesatni), spazmeks, otvaranje prstima.. jer je beba bila nisko i jedina prepreka vag. porodu je bio taj cerviks od 4cm koji nikako da popusti. Usprkos svemu porod mi nije bio traumatičan, štoviše izliječio mi je neke traume s prvog poroda (hitni CR zbog ugroženosti djece), ali isključivo zahvaljujući ekipi- dr. Bekavac, prim. Željki i još jednoj dr. i primalji kojima nažalost nisam uhvatila imena (valjda zbog dolantina)- stvarno svoj posao rade sa   :Heart:  i naravno mojoj maloj mrvici   :Heart:  .
Da moram ponovo odlučivati o načinu poroda ne znam što bi odlučila, ali bi najvjerojatnije opet probala prirodno.

----------


## Ru2006

Predložen mi je VBAC indukcijom "na hladno", sa 39 tjedana, na SD.  Navodno je indukcija VBACa svakodnevna i uobičajena, no čula sam za istu bolnicu i drukčije stavove. Ima li tko kakvih friških iskustava?

----------


## Fidji

Iz strane literature učimo da su za vbac najvažnije 3 stvari: spontani trudovi bez ubrzavanja, mogućnost kretanja i neuznemiravanje rodilje.

To što je kod nas svakodnevno i uobičajeno je drugi par rukava...

----------


## Nina

Nemam iskustvo sa SD,ali imam sa indukcijom VBAC-a. 
Neznam,mozda kod nekog zaista i uspije,ali kod mene nije. 
Jako sam zeljela normalan porod i makar sam znala za rizike koji postoje,pristala sam na indukciju. 
Napatila sam se 3 dana i na kraju je opet bio carski  :Sad:  
Slazem se s Fidji o uvjetima koji moraju postojati za VBAC. Pogotovo nakon prozivljenog iskustva.

Da ne kazem,kako smo jos super zapravo prosle,a sto je moglo biti... Taj treci dan "silovanja",nakon druge doze gela dobila sam u sekundi "napadaj trudova",nekontrolirane trudove bez pauze(neznam kako se kaze na hrvatskom).
Ma,da ne duljim,grozno iskustvo.

Ako porodaj pocne prirodno,sam od sebe,svakako sam za to da se proba,ali za indukciju nisam nikako!

----------


## Ru2006

Cure, hvala na odgovoru! 
Tak' sam si i mislila, no meni je teško raspravljati s medicinskim osobljem, pogotovo kad pričaju uvjerljivo.
Nadam se da neće inzistirati na indukciji i poslije termina...

----------


## Fidji

_Kopiram s drugog topika, molim odgovorite lali.
Fidji_





> Evo otvaram ovu temu, zanima me kako su vam prošli porodi poslije carskog, općenito ponovni carski ili vaginalni. Ako je bio vaginalni koliko je trajalo?Kako su vas tretirali na porodu? To me najviše zanima!! Jesu li vam pred kraj trudnoće provjeravali stanje reza od prvog carskog ili slično?

----------


## djeca su zakon

> Evo otvaram ovu temu, zanima me kako su vam prošli porodi poslije carskog, općenito ponovni carski ili vaginalni. Ako je bio vaginalni koliko je trajalo?Kako su vas tretirali na porodu? To me najviše zanima!! Jesu li vam pred kraj trudnoće provjeravali stanje reza od prvog carskog ili slično?


Ja sam nakon 1. carskog imala 2 vaginalna i proslo je dobro (necu sad detalje, ali moglo je i bolje  :Smile: 
1. vaginalni je trajao 13h od prvih pravih trudova i tretirali su me kao prvorotku i dosta oprezno, 
tj. pustili su da sve ide maxim. prirodno, bez ikakve indukcije s njihove strane.  
Rodila sam na merkuru i gore ne provjeravaju nista obzirom na 1. carski, ali znam za petrovu da nakon vbac-a rade vaginalni UZV.
Jednoj mojoj su radili sa anestezijom, a drugoj bez (mislim da ovisi o tome jesi li sivana ili ne)
Tijekom same trudnoce ne gledaju stanje reza, jer dovoljna je 1 godina da rez dobro zaraste.

----------


## djeca su zakon

Inace, ako zaredaju i (opravdani) carski, oporavak uglavnom dosta dobro prolazi, ovisi o zeninom tijelu.
Eto, poznam jednu svoju koja sad ceka 6. dijete, a sve ih radja CR, jer uopće se ne otvara.
A razlika je u prosjeku 2 god. od poroda do poroda.

----------


## Nina

> Eto, poznam jednu svoju koja sad ceka 6. dijete, a sve ih radja CR, jer uopće se ne otvara.


 :shock: 
Svaka joj cast! Ja se nebih usudila.

----------


## lali

Hvala na odgovoru, eto ti si jedan dobar primjer!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da li netko ima iskustvo sa neasistiranom VBAC-u kod kuće ili pak čekanje za odlazak do bolnice do samog izgona?  o čemu se mora pri tome obratiti pažnju?

----------


## pinocchio

neasisitirani vbac kod kuće? uh, ne znam baš. tada nisam o tome niti razmišljala. 

nisam čekala do samog izgona ali sam došla otvorena 10 cm. ubrzo nakon dolaska mi je pukao vodenjak i da sad rađam vjerojatno bih rodila taj čas, ali tada (prije nešto manje od dvije godine) sam si dala vremena  :Grin:  možda sam podsvjesno čekala erikinu smjenu (rađala sam u vž) ili je nešto drugo posrijedi. otom potom. 

na što treba obratiti pažnju? na eventulane jake bolove u predjelu reza i krvarenje. vjerojatnost da se to dogodi je mala, ali ipak treba obratiti pažnju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

možda ću morat u rijeku na porod (45 min vožnje), ali htjela bi doći pri sam izgon (ili barem pri sam kraj poroda), no istovremeno željela bih se informirati o tome što paziti kad si doma bez primalje u tim prvim fazama prije poroda kada je u pitanju VBAC.

dakle, Pinnochio, tebi je to uspjelo?  jesi napisala možda priču već na forumu?  jeste vozili do varaždina iz zg ili si bila negdje bliže?  imaš možda koji link ili knjigu za preporučiti?

----------


## Nina

U Njemackoj na primjer nemozes rodit kod kuce ako si prvo dijete rodila na carski, iz razloga sto babice nezele preuzet odgovornost. 
Kao, prerizicno je. A i je- ako ti nedaj Boze pukne maternica,nema ti vise spasa. Kako bi dosla do auta i do bolnice? Radi se o minutama!

Tako da ja to nikako nebih pokusavala. Mozda sam ja preveliki panicar...ili sam citala previse prici s poroda. 
Svakako se dobro informiraj i dobro razmisli!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u svoj literaturi koju sam ja do sada čitala, šanse da pukne maternica su samo malo veća nego kod žena koje nisu nikada imali carski rez (ako je u pitanju CR koji je lower transverse... joj onako nisko a ne da su rezali cijeli trbuh), odnosno da su vrlo, vrlo malene.  dapače, veća je šansa da se to desi u bolnici u slučaju da ti daju drip, ležeći položaj, stres....  a dalje šanse da se pojavi problem kod majke i bebe kod ponovljenog carskog reza su puno veće nego kod VBAC-a.  mislim, kužim da zbog osiguranja babice to ne smiju doma u pojedinim zemljama (zbog toga što bi premije za osiguranje bile previsoke, što je birokratski problem a ne realni zbog toga što to nije još u svim zemljama postala normalna praksa, kao na primjer u UK), ali istovremeno ne vidim sebe u situaciji gdje bi bolnička atmosfera meni omogućila toliko (psihički) nesmetan porod da bi mogla roditi tamo prirodno.  zato želim ići što kasnije, odnosno odraditi trudove kod kuće.

a što se tiće vremena za akciju 'odmah' u bolnici, to vrlo često nije baš slučaj.  naime, dok se pripremi sala, složi ekipa, nađe anesteziolog... zna proči i do 30-40 minuta.  u toliko vremena možeš stići do bolnice, a s time da javiš da pripreme salu unaprijed na istom si.

----------


## Nina

Znam,znam,citala sam i ja puno o tome,jer sam i sama siiilno zeljela VBAC.
Pri tome sam i sama bila sklona razmisljati-pa necu bas ja biti u tako malom postotku. Ali samo tu na forumu sam procitala nekoliko takvih prici. Na nekoliko stranih foruma isto tako.
A ako se (ponavljam,ne daj Boze!) tebi desi kod kuce, samoj ili evtl. s muzem,neznam kako bi u tim bolovima uspjela doci do bolnice :/ 
Osim toga nakon 30-40 min. bi najvjerojatnije bilo prekasno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u velikoj dilemi sam, što da ti kažem, no imam još nekoliko opcija na vidiku pa ćemo vidjeti kako će se zvijezde posložiti

----------


## Nina

Neznam... mislim da bi bilo najbolje naoruzat se strpljenjem i odlucnoscu u eventualnoj borbi s osobljem i odlucit se na porod u bolnici,pod nadzorom. 
Ali dati im jasno do znanja da zelis sto manje uplitanja u prirodni tijek poroda.

Sretno,kako god odlucila  :Kiss:

----------


## Ru2006

...da podijelim i svoje iskustvo, doživjela sam VBAC (39+2) i sve je prošlo OK i rodila se prekrasna cura.  :D
Nisam išla na predloženu indukciju, trudovi su došli sami za dva dana. Tražila sam i mogućnost kretanja i neprokidanje vodenjaka i izostanak dripa i nisam se dala omesti od protoka ljudi i opće užurbanosti. Većinu svojih zahtjeva sam ostvarila, širina zdjelice je premjerena, vodenjak je prokinut pred kraj poroda, položaj djeteta je u jednom trenutku "iskorigiran", i sve je krenulo, drip-mislim da su ga malo dodali na kraju izgona ili su to bili "neki vitamini". 
Jako sam sretna tijekom i konačnim ishodom, samo se ponekad pitam  bih li  pristala odnosno trebala pristati na indukciju da sam izašla iz termina.

----------


## Felix

> U Njemackoj na primjer nemozes rodit kod kuce ako si prvo dijete rodila na carski, iz razloga sto babice nezele preuzet odgovornost. 
> Kao, prerizicno je. A i je- ako ti nedaj Boze pukne maternica,nema ti vise spasa. Kako bi dosla do auta i do bolnice? Radi se o minutama!


primalja monika u grazu prima vbac bez problema. nikad nije imala smrtni slucaj majke ili djeteta u svojoj kuci za porode.

kao sto kaze danci, misilm da je to vise stvar birokracije nego realne opasnosti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mislim da je svaki vbac priča za sebe, no da u principu isti je puno sigurniji nego što tradicionalna medicina želi priznati iz niz razloga - birokracija, slaba istraživanja, percepcija velikog rizika (koje nije uvijek potkrepljeno znanstvenim istraživanjima) i još toga.  

svaka majka može puno toga napraviti da se pripremi za vbac počevši od puno, puno učenja o porodu (pogotovo porodu nakon carskog, ima brdo materijala na internetu i u knjigama) do meditacije (ima čak i vođene meditacije ili hypnosis koji se može kupiti online), vježbe, pravilne prehrane, upoznavanje svog tijela i svoje želje i naravno inzistiranje na to da se poštuje to što ona smatra da je ok za nju...  zapravo, to bi trebala svaka buduća majka, a ne samo vbac majka   :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još da dodajem da znanstvena istraživanja uglavnom ne stvaraju razliku između potpunog puknuća maternice i djelomičnog puknuća - onaj prvi je puno rizičniji a ovaj drugi puno manje rizičan.  nadalje, treba uzeti u obzir da znanstvena istraživanja također često ne uzimaju u obzir da postoji razlika između poroda augmentiranog dripom i drugim lijekovima i prirodnog poroda, a kada uzmu u obzir vidi se da ti lijekovi i druge intervencije u veliko povečavaju mogućnost puknuća maternice i drugih komplikacija koji na kraju vode do ponovnog CR-a.

korisno bi bilo znati koji je postotak uspješnih VBAC-a u pojedinačnim rodilištima u RH, baš me zanima ako vode tu statistiku.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Našla sam par zanimljivih stvari o VBAC na netu pa stavljam tu:




> How should I move forward after deciding to plan either a VBAC or a repeat c-section?
> Planned repeat cesarean may be the safest choice in a small number of situations, but for most mother-baby pairs, the overall risks of surgical delivery outweigh VBAC ("vee-back" or vaginal birth after cesarean) risks. If you do not have a clear and compelling need for a repeat cesarean, planning VBAC is far safer for you and any future pregnancies and babies. Thinking just of your baby in the current pregnancy, some rare but serious risks of VBAC need to be weighed against a number of more common risks of c-section. Planned VBAC is also likely to be the most emotional satisfying option for you. 
> 
> 
> If your birth plan is for VBAC, there are no guarantees that you will avoid another cesarean. However, you can take steps to increase your chances for having a safe and satisfying vaginal birth. Most of these steps are strongly supported by good research. Advance preparation in pregnancy can make all the difference. Careful choice of a doctor or midwife and birth setting that support and encourage VBAC and a trained or experienced companion who will be available to provide continuous labor support may be the most important things you can do. The Q&As that follow give detailed guidance about these and other tips to include in your pregnancy and birth plans. 
> 
> 
> 
> While overall risks favor vaginal birth, you may have a repeat cesarean delivery for various reasons. There may be special considerations in your individual case, or some risks may be especially important to you and override others. Or your options may be limited by what is available in your community or through your health plan. Finally, no one can know what labor may bring. For these reasons, this section concludes with tips for having a safer and more satisfying cesarean birth. 
> ...


http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10214
Ovdje imaju i vrlo dobru usporedbu rizika VBAC i ponovnog Carskog reza
http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10210





> Feelings after a caesarean... 
> article by Birthtalk 
> 
> Some women who have met their babies through a caesarean operation share similar emotions and thoughts about the experience. They also can share similar ways of behaving and coping afterwards. 
> 
> This not often talked about by many obstetricians and midwives to women after they have had a caesarean. Not because they don’t care…but because they don’t know. 
> Does any of this sound like you?
> 
> feelings of emptiness...a feeling that there was something missing from the birth.
> ...


http://www.birthtalk.org/Art4FeelingsCS.html
If my goal is VBAC, how can I increase the likelihood of giving birth vaginally?
(For additional ideas, see tips for lowering your chances of having an avoidable cesarean within Tips & Tools: C-Section.) 


Choose a doctor or midwife who favors VBAC: Unfortunately, with changing cultural views of c-section, VBAC and vaginal birth, and fears of legal claims and lawsuits, caregivers who offer you the option of VBAC are becoming more difficult to find. Discuss your goals and preferences with potential caregivers, and find out how they will work with you to meet your objectives. If their response does not satisfy you, and you have other options, seek a better match. 

A pro-VBAC caregiver: 
believes that women should labor unless there is a new reason for cesarean or a compelling reason not to labor. Even in these cases, the caregiver respects a woman's right to make the ultimate decision. 
does not have policies that discourage VBAC but are not supported by sound research. Examples of unnecessary barriers would be caregivers who refuse VBAC for women thought to be having a big baby, for women with "gestational diabetes," or when the pregnancy goes past 40 weeks. (To learn more about what such policies might be, see Options: VBAC or Repeat C-Section.) 
has a VBAC rate (proportion having a vaginal birth among those who plan VBAC) of 70% or more. Dozens of studies involving tens of thousands of women have shown that a VBAC rate this high or higher is an achievable goal. 
Hire a doula (trained labor support specialist): Because your prior labor ended in a cesarean (or if you haven't experienced labor), and there is growing bias against VBAC, you and your partner may feel heightened anxiety and doubts during a VBAC labor. The continuous presence of a trained, experienced woman can help you deal with this. She will know ways to help you relax, ease pain, and promote progress. 
Work with your caregivers to delay hospital admission until your cervix is beginning to open: Women who are admitted to the hospital before their uterine contractions are well-established are less likely to have VBAC. 
Avoid labor induction procedures, when possible: when caregivers use drugs or other techniques to try to start labor artificially, a woman's risk for c-section goes up 
Commit yourself to vaginal birth: If you ask for a cesarean in a weak moment, your request is likely to be granted. 
Avoid epidural and spinal analgesia: Although these generally provide excellent pain relief, they have many drawbacks. One in particular is important to VBAC labors: a common side effect is slowing of the baby's heart rate. As a drop in the fetal heart rate is also the most reliable symptom that the uterine scar has given way and is causing problems, this side effect could lead your caregivers to push for an urgent c-section. If you wish to avoid this "regional" analgesia, be sure to learn about the wide variety of comfort measures and other strategies, including continuous labor support, that can help you cope effectively with labor pain. (See Options: Labor Pain for more information on epidurals and other methods of coping with labor pain.) 

One factor that need not enter into the epidural decision is the concern that having an epidural could mask the pain of the scar giving way. Pain has not been shown to be a reliable symptom. Experts agree that women should not be denied an epidural for this reason. 


What are some tips I can use to reduce my risk of having an unnecessary repeat cesarean?
You can: 
If a c-section is proposed and you're not in an emergency situation: Ask about (1) why it's being recommended, (2) the benefits and risks of surgery, (3) other possible solutions to the problem, including just waiting longer, and (4) the benefits and risks of those. If you aren't in labor at the time the issue arises, you should have time to do your own research and talk things over with your partner and caregivers before making a decision. (See making informed decisions for more information on this topic and Options: VBAC or Repeat C-Section for information on reasons that may given for a c-section.) 
If your baby is in a buttocks- or feet-first position (breech): Very few caregivers will agree to vaginal birth with a breech baby. Ask your caregiver about having an external cephalic version (a doctor turns the baby to a head-first position by manipulating your belly) if your baby is still breech when you reach "term" (about the 37th week of pregnancy). You may need to search to find a caregiver who has skills and experience with this technique. We do not have much research on external version in women with prior cesareans, but what little we have has not found extra problems. See more on breech position and external version on the Cesarean Section page in Resources A-Z. 


What if I have unresolved emotional issues?
Some women who have had an extremely difficult or frightening prior birth experience or other traumatic experiences such as sexual abuse find that thinking about labor brings up such strong emotions that it interferes with their ability to make decisions. Unresolved issues can interfere with the smooth progress of labor as well. If you feel that you have unresolved emotional issues, you will want to work through them so that they don't get in your way when planning for or experiencing your next birth. Keeping a journal, talking through the troubling events and your concerns with a friend or relative who is a good listener, or getting peer support from other women with similar experiences may help with this. Getting professional counseling from a competent mental health professional who is well-informed about maternity issues proves very helpful in resolving extremely deep fear and anxiety for many women. 


Consider, too, what you will need during this birth to feel safe and well-cared for. If you were dissatisfied with your previous care, you will want to pinpoint the sources of your dissatisfaction and plan to do things differently this time. 



What if I can't find a hospital and caregiver who will support my wish for VBAC?
If you feel strongly about having a VBAC and do not have access to VBAC care in your community, you may wish to consider relocating at the end of your pregnancy to stay with a friend or relative in a community where such care is available. 


It may be possible in some communities to find a practitioner willing to take on a VBAC client who wishes to give birth outside of the hospital at home or in a birth center. You should know, however, that while many birth center and home birth practitioners have had good success with helping women who plan VBAC achieve vaginal birth, a national study of VBAC in birth centers concluded that risks of laboring with a scarred uterus warrant hospital care.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mame koje ste imali uspješan VBAC, gdje ste ga imale (u kojem rodilištu) i kako ste zadovoljne?*[/code]

----------


## djeca su zakon

ja sam nakon prvog poroda carskim (vinogradska) imala 2 "prirodna" u merkuru.
zadovoljna, jer nije bilo komplikacija, ali si zarko zelim pravi PRIRODNI porod,
bez suvisnih i besmislenih intervencija    :Mad:

----------


## AKA_ZG

Evo i moje iskustvo.
Prvi porod s.c. zbog stava zadkom i IUGR.
drugi porod 6 g kasnije. trudnoća uredna, dijete glavom. U KB Sestre Milosrdnice me naruče da sa 39 tj. dođem u bolnicu i čekamo porod ( naime takva je praksa kod drugog poroda nakon prvog carskog). Ja stigla u bolnicu ujutro i navečer mi pukne vodenjak. Liječnici me pregledaju. otvorena tek 2 prsta, bez svojih trudova, portio održana. kaže doktor to će biti ponovno carski. Ali ipak me stave u predrađaonu na lagani drip (najmanje što smiju zbog reza), jer su imali prije mene još jedan s.c.. Nakon sat vremena trudova situacija se potpuno promijenila. Ja se počela otvarati. Odlučili su još malo pričekati ( na carski uvijek stignem). Uglavnom 4 sata nakon početka trudova ja sam rodila curicu. Nisam rezana, nisam pukla. osjećala sam se kao da i nisam rodila. Liječnici su bili super. Kod svake vizite sam bila javno pohvaljena " Vidite kako se može roditi prirodno nakon carskog!"

I kada sada uspoređujem ta dva iskustva S.C. - VBAC ( tj. prirodan porod) rezultat je: prirodan porod je meni bio neusporedivo lakši. Nikako se ne može mjeriti 2 sata najjačih trudova s nekoliko dana užasnih bolova rane nakon s.c.

Drage žene, sve koje ste rodile carskim, ne trebate se bojati VBAC-a. 

Posebo se želim i zahvaliti dr. Rudman Sabolović i dr. Bilandžija koje su bile uz mene. I naravno veliko hvala babicama ( nažalost ime im ne znam).

pozdrav,  Vlatka
 :D

----------


## emira

> *Mame koje ste imali uspješan VBAC, gdje ste ga imale (u kojem rodilištu) i kako ste zadovoljne?*[/code]


1. na Svetom Duhu
2. otvaranje stalo na 6 cm, trudovi bili česti ali neučinkoviti. Pristajem na prokidanje vodenjaka. Otvorila se 10 cm u roku 1 h, rodila 2 h nakon amniotomije. Trudovi su bili jaki i česti, ja sam se već gubila od bolova a bebač se nije spustio u zdjelicu. Rodila u 2 truda ali uz nalijeganje na trbuh i mini epiziotomiju. Bebač bio veliki 4050 g pa je sve i išlo malo "teže". Poslije me uspavali i učinili manualnu eksploraciju ožiljka. Sve u svemu, nije bilo bajno ali neusporedivo sa carskim.

----------


## kailash

Evo jedna lijepa priča o uspješnom VBAC u Varaždinu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=2508

----------


## sistinas

> *Mame koje ste imali uspješan VBAC, gdje ste ga imale (u kojem rodilištu) i kako ste zadovoljne?*[/code]


1.Imala sam uspješan VBAC na SD uz lagani drip
2. sve skupa trajalo par sati, hodala cijelo vrijeme i imala loptu uz sebe - to mi je turbo pomoglo, povremeni nadzor ctg ali kratko i nitko me nije sputavao ležanjem, mirovanjem itd..
3. jako sam zadovoljna-babica pazila na međicu, popucala gotovo ništa, nitko mi nije nalijegao na trbuh, doktor bio prisutan samo u svojstvu promatrača...

----------


## andrea2405

ja bi sad pitala sve mamice koje su imale 1.carski zbog uske zdjelice dali je moguc drugi vaginalni .
ja sam imala carski zbog toga jer mi je curka bila teska 4056g i 51cm.ja sam inace niska i sitnija (ak ne gledamo da sam dobila kilica u trudnoci) i rekli su mi da nemogu roditi toliko dijete.zanima me ako u drugoj trudnoci (koju planiram) moje djete bude manje a porod krene kako treba dali bi mogla vaginalno roditi ?? dali ima netko s takvim iskustvom.

----------


## Ledolin@

Kad vas hoce..  :Smile:  


Ja sam htjela elektivni carski (umirala od straha), rekla da mi daju sve protiv bolova sto postoji i uredno se narucila na porod. Kad ono u 38 tj pukao vodenjak na vecer i rodila i bez dripa i epiduralne, potpuno proirodno   :Laughing:  


Zeli jedno i dobit ces drugo.. 8)  Naravno da mi je sad drago i msilm kako sam luda bila   :Grin:

----------


## mamamišić

imala sam VBAC nakon prvog carskog.
u prvom porodu dobila drip, sve moguće lijekove i nisam se otvarala dovoljno brzo (?)..bebica je imala dva puta omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko 
vrata i dobio asfiksiu.

drugi porod skoro sve prirodno!jedino mi je dokt. prokinula vodenjak.
rodila sam na stolčiću. nisam se dala smesti i nisam htjela nikakve lijekove.otvarala sam se kao prvorotkinja ..počelo po noći oko 1h, pa ujutro ispao čep, od 11h jaki trudovi, došla sam u 15h u bolnicu, a rodila u 20 h.

sad molim Boga da mi treći porod prođe što prirodnije slično kao drugi samo da kraće traje  :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Prvi porod carski zbog stava bebe zadkom, zastoja u razvoju i...

Drugi porod vaginalni bez dripa, gela, prokidanja vodenjaka i ostalih medicinskih blagodati u Merkuru. Porod je trajao od prvog truda kojeg sam osjetila do izgona 3,5 sata.Stav liječnika je bio da sve mora teći prirodno ili opet carski. Ožiljak od carskog mi gledali na živo-pipanjem i nekakvim ogledalom. Imala sam dosta veliku epizotomiju (3 tjedna me bolilo ko sam vrag).

Treći porod vaginalni, opet u Merkuru. Druga ekipa. Pustili me da hodam dok sama ne želim u boks. Ulazim u boks otvorena do kraja i tad počinje šou. Prokidanje vodenjaka, moje odbijanje dripa, epizotomija, zatim nestanak trudova od iživciranosti zbog borbe, nemoč i pristanak na drip. Na pitanje upučeno dr. da jel nije opasno davati drip nakon carskog, ona odgovara da je i tako sve odrađeno i da nema veze. Tiskanje bez truda, epizotomija (mislim da me tri puta primalja rezala ili me ponovno brijala i to van truda). Bebica prosječna 3400 grama i 50 duga. Porod trajao 12,5 sati, cca 3 sata u bolnici i pola sata u boxu.

----------

